# DirecTV R15 Receiver



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Saw this link over at the TivoCommunity and thought it was interesting. Nothing too spectacular but at least we get a pic of the unit. For those who don't know, this will be DirecTV's new standard def DVR (non-Tivo).

http://www.2000networks.com/directv_r15.html

From what I understand, DirecTV is looking at an October rollout.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is the R15 User's Manual in PDF Format:

http://www.dbstalk.com/specsheets/R15_Users_Manual.pdf


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't like that remote. I'm glad I have a Harmony remote.


----------

